# Help this site/ All Read!



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey All, 
I know the subject has been posted before and cross posting is discouraged but TUFF, There are some members donating money to the site on another thread. I for one really enjoy it and have learned a lot. We can not expect one person to foot the bill (even though he willingly does). Im in for 20 bucks. Everyone else that wants to help e-mail Barry and make a donation. Every little bit helps. The first 200 bucks gets us a software upgrade. 

Thanks Barry this site rocks!


------------------
Procrastination is the assination of inspiration.

Gary


----------

